# What is the best Tile Mural Software



## Gabiwabi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a small sumblimation business that I run from home.Mugs, Mouse Pads etc..
I would like to brance into producing Tile Murals,so would be interested in peoples experiences as well as what software to use to produce the murals.

Many thanks

Gabi


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I do a lot of large tile murals using Photoshop CS2/3. You can also do them in Corel...if you are an experienced Corel user. Softwares such as Novelty Pro 8 and Mural 8 are good for beginners.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Gabiwabi said:


> Hi All, I have a small sumblimation business that I run from home.Mugs, Mouse Pads etc.. I would like to brance into producing Tile Murals,so would be interested in peoples experiences as well as what software to use to produce the murals. Many thanks...Gabi


Here are two ways to make murals using two different programs. 

How to make a tile mural using Hanes Sublimation Maker 2.0 | Learn All About... Digital Heat Transfer Printing

How to make a tile mural using CorelDraw | Learn All About... Digital Heat Transfer Printing

Make sure you buy a nomex felt pad to place under your tiles.










Tiles and murals are one of the most profitable items you can get involved with. Very high perceived value by the customer.


----------

